# Federal Medical & Dental College - 2015 "Results & Aggregates"



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

AOA,

This is the one and only thread to share your "Results & Aggregates" of the Federal Medical & Dental College Entrance Test - 2015. Also tell us to which specific province you belong and whether you're father/mother is a federal government employee or not.

Since the test was pretty much easy and straight out of the FSc books, I do know that the merit this time around is going to sky rocket! Well here's me wishing everyone good luck!

Now go ahead and share away! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

DrDee said:


> AOA,
> 
> This is the one and only thread to share your "Results & Aggregates" of the Federal Medical & Dental College Entrance Test - 2015. Also tell us to which specific province you belong and whether you're father/mother is a federal government employee or not.
> 
> ...


Easy ? I didn't know more than 5 mcqs. Maybe because I dislike FMDC so much that I didn't make up my mind for the test. I was literally singing song lyrics to get the options right. :-D My rough sheets were empty and I got outta there before the 2 hour mark. Where is the answer key btw. ?? Let's see how many tukkay I got right


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Ahsun23 said:


> Easy ? I didn't know more than 5 mcqs. Maybe because I dislike FMDC so much that I didn't make up my mind for the test. I was literally singing song lyrics to get the options right. :-D My rough sheets were empty and I got outta there before the 2 hour mark. Where is the answer key btw. ?? Let's see how many tukkay I got right


I found it pretty easy to be honest... Did you do A levels or FSc? Also the key should be uploaded today hopefully...


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

FSc. But actually I disn't study anything since 30th August. Shifa was basically conceptual so I attempted it on my earlier knowledge. This was a bit different.


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Ahsun23 said:


> FSc. But actually I disn't study anything since 30th August. Shifa was basically conceptual so I attempted it on my earlier knowledge. This was a bit different.


Yes this one was "ratta" based. Either you knew the answer or you didn't. Simple as that. Anyways lets see...


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hhaha Yeah. And those long numericals. I just didn't want to solve them so made a random guess for those. :-D


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Ahsun23 said:


> Hhaha Yeah. And those long numericals. I just didn't want to solve them so made a random guess for those. :-D


Hahahaha yeah same here lol... random guesses zindabad!


----------



## zrar basit (Oct 9, 2015)

yeah.test was pretty difficult as i am weaker in math....physics and chemistry problems gave me tough time... i dont care as i got respectable score in uhs


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

zrar basit said:


> yeah.test was pretty difficult as i am weaker in math....physics and chemistry problems gave me tough time... i dont care as i got respectable score in uhs


What's your UHS aggregate???


----------



## sania1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Chem was tooo much difficult bio was easy and english/physics were okayin sukkur test center they give us only 2 hours for test there was a poor managment


----------



## Sikandarinho (Oct 6, 2015)

So the answer key is out. I have 103/150 and my aggregate is 78.54%  Domicile: Islamabad and the merits will probably be higher than last year since there was an issue with PMDC. So I feel very unlucky to probably miss out so narrowly.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

I got 100 out of 150. Cant believe my eyes :cool!: 
78.4 Aggregate.


----------



## Noor fatimah (Sep 15, 2015)

Having domicile of federal or punjab?


----------



## zrar basit (Oct 9, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> What's your UHS aggregate???


 UHS merit 86.36

- - - Updated - - -

Fmdc.... 109/150,,,,,,,,, 82.61% aggregate


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Alhamdulillah I got 113/150 hoping for admission need prayers
What u guys say??
N What r my chances on punjab+open merit??
Aggregate 80.77


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Ahsun23 said:


> I got 100 out of 150. Cant believe my eyes :cool!:
> 78.4 Aggregate.


got 101 out of 150... ah well I could've done better... was expecting more, much more actually... sigh... :/

- - - Updated - - -

In case anyone needs the link to the Answer Keys: http://nts.org.pk/Test&Products/Keys/FMDC_11102015_Keys/Color.php


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

DrDee said:


> Ahsun23 said:
> 
> 
> > I got 100 out of 150. Cant believe my eyes
> ...


Atleast you got better than me.


----------



## Laiba Khan (Oct 10, 2015)

I wanted to ask if fmdc conducts entry test in april also?


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

104/150 and i marked about 20 answers without looking at the questions. I haven't calculated but my aggregate is probably 79 or sth. I wasn't serious about this one since I will make it to a UHS college (Insha Allah).


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Khizer Azeem said:


> 104/150 and i marked about 20 answers without looking at the questions. I haven't calculated but my aggregate is probably 79 or sth. I wasn't serious about this one since I will make it to a UHS college (Insha Allah).


Whats your aggregate in uhs??


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

85.54


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

Dead thread

115/150. I didnt do great, chemistry did me in again.

but I really, REALLY screwed up my Fsc so aggregate isntn enough to be accepted there, 78.78%

Anyone has any idea when will the Final lists be uploaded??


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Rasim said:


> Dead thread
> 
> 115/150. I didnt do great, chemistry did me in again.
> 
> ...


Someone told me that it was going to be displayed today.........................


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> Someone told me that it was going to be displayed today.........................


What do you think will be the merit this year? For Punjab i.e


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

I think it will be around 80


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Dont know why they have not uploaded merit list yet


----------



## robab (Oct 10, 2015)

Best of luck fsc students I wish I would have better done FSC. Didn't know anything in this test and screwed up in MCAT too :'(


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmm thanks


----------



## sherazamin (Oct 29, 2015)

brother ,where are students from punjab? with total percent greater than 80 ?

- - - Updated - - -

brother ,where are students from punjab? with total percent greater than 80 ?

- - - Updated - - -

brother ,where are students from punjab? with total percent greater than 80 ?

- - - Updated - - -

brother,,,,,,,,,,you are brilliant,,,,,,,,my advice is that please make an honest decision while selecting uhs or fmdc


----------



## sherazamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Guyz fmdc has been blacklisted many a times,, it's ranking is ever changing,,,, it's hec tracking is also very less than uhs , behria o and other medical college,,,uhs provides same degrees to All other colleges,,,,even the last one,,,gov. Job is also confirm there,,,,, should my brother select uhs or fmdc???? He has got a chance to select???? Moreover I have heared the news tha pmdc is again having a checkup of fmdc to rewrite its category from A becoz hec ranking is not good and last years result was down,,,plzzz tell me what should I suggest him?


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

sherazamin said:


> Guyz fmdc has been blacklisted many a times,, it's ranking is ever changing,,,, it's hec tracking is also very less than uhs , behria o and other medical college,,,uhs provides same degrees to All other colleges,,,,even the last one,,,gov. Job is also confirm there,,,,, should my brother select uhs or fmdc???? He has got a chance to select???? Moreover I have heared the news tha pmdc is again having a checkup of fmdc to rewrite its category from A becoz hec ranking is not good and last years result was down,,,plzzz tell me what should I suggest him?


uhs definitely. youre putting your future at risk at fmdc. its better to study in a private college than fmdc


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

any update on FMDC merit list


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

azharhshah said:


> any update on FMDC merit list


Check this.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

http://entrytest-preparation.blogspot.com/2015/10/merit-list-of-fmdc-2015.html?m=1


----------



## rizvi (Sep 17, 2015)

I have got admission in Shifa and might as well get admitted in fmdc. So which college should I choose and why? I intend to go abroad after doing my mbbs.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Choose shifa


----------



## sherazamin (Oct 29, 2015)

If you intend to go abroad ,,,,then Shifa and Aku are best universities in Pakistan ,,,,, congrats very much if you have got selected in Shifa,,it is a very rare and great opportunity for you,,wish i were there,,,in the 4th best medical university of southasia ,,,fmdc hasnt got a great reputation even in pakistan,,,,,it will take many many years,,,,, though it is ranked in A grade,,,,, yet shifA is A+++++++++ ,,, i think you cant bet your career for after the 5 years,,,you have to mend your 50 years,,,so best of luck,,,Shiffa is best most option

- - - Updated - - -


----------

